# Reasons and Confessions



## StarlingWings

Hello, and welcome to June 21st.

Just wanted to give a long winded reason for not listing my name, so everyone knows. 
I've had people ask me what my name is, I don't mind at all. The reason I never listed my name is because as soon as I figured out how to do it, everyone had already been calling me Star or Starling, which I actually quite like, and didn't want anyone to feel obligated to call me by my actual name  
Okay, so here's the deal. I'm creating a post for reference. 
The truth is, I go by many names. 
Star, Starling, etc., but my actual name is Geneva. People usually call me Neve or Gigi as a nickname. 
All of these names work! Just pick one, I honestly don't care  
Keep calling me Starling, if you want! Just wanted to let everyone know :laughing: 
This was sort of a bad reason to post something, just wanted a heads up! Thanks for reading :thumbsup:


----------



## Jo Ann

*Reasons*

Geneva is a lovely name. Most of us are pretty easy going so anything you like is OK with me at least. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Kate C

I too think Geneva is a pretty name. Jo Ann is right we are pretty easy with what people want to be called. Call me anything as long as it is not late for dinner. 

Most people call me Cathy, but most of my family call me Kate or Katie. I only get my full name of Catherine if I am in trouble and if I am really in trouble I get Catherine Anne.


----------



## Didoushkaya

I completely understand where you come from. You have a lovely collection of names (I love Geneva, Neve and Gigi equally) but when people start calling you Star, I mean, there's no coming back from that is there? 

Seriously, it's good to have some names for you and it means a lot that you wanted to share that info 

I wasn't sure what to call you before and now... Well I just can't decide :S


----------



## RavensGryf

What a beautiful name Geneva . Thank you for sharing  I will remember it, but I will probably keep calling you Starling or SW


----------



## FaeryBee

*How nice of you to share your name(s) with us.

I truly LOVE your name "Geneva". 
I personally would be most inclined to call you that unless you have a preference on how you would like to be addressed. 
I always seem to have a tendency to call people by their full name. 

For example, my friend goes by "Pat", but I always call her Patricia.
My husband goes by "Ted" but I generally call him Theodore.

Conversely, I sign my name as Deb (for convenience sake) and most of my friends call me that, but I actually like the name Deborah 
(which should be pronounced with three distinct syllables as DEB-OR-RAH) rather than 'Deb-rah' as most people are inclined to say it. 

I absolutely HATE the name "Debbie" and can not abide being addressed in that manner.

Bottom line is, if you specify what you wish to be called then I will comply with your preference. *


----------



## jrook

Well, a couple of things cleared up for me then..
Star.. I'm sticking w/Star. I adore the name Geneva. Everyone I've ever known with that name goes by Ginny for some reason (Which I thought was short for Virginia)... so .. Anyway, I've called you Star in my mind for a while, so if ok with you, Star it is.

Deborah.. I've never known whether you prefer Deb or Deborah.. thought it must be Deb, since that's often how you sign. But.. I'll stick w/Deborah now.
Just not Debbie.

I'm boring... real name is Judith. Friends call me Judy... my kids and other family tend to call me Ju or Toots. I think I'll stay w/Judy, though


----------



## Budget baby

Geneva sounds very continental and lovely. I think that name suits you Star! 
Kate isn't it funny I too am a Catherine, but I always have been shortened to Cathy, Kate, Cath which I DO NOT like . 
But I was always called Catherine when I was in trouble as well. from my dear Mum.


----------



## Kate C

Yeah Cathy it was usually from my mum too. And I too don't like Cath.


----------



## Jonah

My oh my....what an informative thread...

Starling Wings has a number of names she will answer to, and is OK with whichever one you decide...have to think about that, maybe try each out although I must say right up front gigi is the shortest and easiest to type...

FaeryBee has a preference to the full name Deborah over Deb, but it need's to be pronounced in the three syllable form to be correct...got ya covered there Deb o rah...

prettyboy has suffered silently through enough cath's from me to fill at least one page of a webster's dictionary...I shall ban that shortened version of Cathy from my talk budgies vocabulary forevermore...

Kate C....my great grandmother's name was Catherine, and she was known to me my whole life as Grandma Katie... I can't think of anything a kind hearted person like you could ever do to get in trouble with me, but if it should somehow happen, I promise not to call you Catherine Anne...

jrook....I shall call you....Judy...

My Christian name is Randall but only a few people call me that with any regularity...the wife uses it when I am in trouble followed with my full middle and last name too...
It is pronounced hard and fast...kind of like a Zorro slash...
I have had the nicknames Grinch, Skip, Chuck, and "Z"...
Most people just call me Randy...
You can call me whatever you like, just don't call me late for dinner...


----------



## RavensGryf

Randy that made me giggle some  "Prettyboy has suffered silently through enough Cath's" LOL !


----------



## Kate C

Anything is possible with me Randy. I do at times have a slightly warped sense of humour. And am sometimes accused of being a little cheeky.

But I promise I won't call you late for dinner.


----------



## Jonah

Glad to make you laugh a little Julie...now that I think of it, I have probably been called a "joker" more than once or twice...

Not calling me late for dinner will cover any other sins Kate...

Sorry gigi...we are not trying to jack your thread...


----------



## MascaraRabbit

Wow, Geneva is a really pretty and unusual name! I love it. I don't really have any nicknames. Friends will call me Nads to be annoying but thats about it. Always been called by my name, Nadia. Not really a name that can be shortened or changed... unless you have friends like mine. :laughing2:


----------



## Niamhf

Wow this is informative!  it's funny how names evolve. I once had a cat called Magical Mr Mistoffelees after Andrew Lloyd Webbers Cats musical. Now you can imagine 6 kids running around calling that out every time he went hiding for a bit of peace and quiet! Lol. His name progressively shortened to Mr Mistoffelees then Mistoffelees then Stoffee and then the poor thing broke his leg and from there on in was referred to as Stiffy!
We also had a cat called Feather on the Tail! And another called Bunce which came from my sisters mispronunciation of the word 'bounce' when my dad was trying to get her to bounce the ball as a toddler 

Living in Australia I have become accustomed to being called; Nimah, Ny-am-hah, Nemo, Niminy, Nia, Nymph, etc. lol


----------



## StarlingWings

Jo Ann said:


> Geneva is a lovely name. Most of us are pretty easy going so anything you like is OK with me at least. Blessings, Jo Ann


Well, thanks JoAnn! 


Kate C said:


> I too think Geneva is a pretty name. Jo Ann is right we are pretty easy with what people want to be called. Call me anything as long as it is not late for dinner.
> 
> Most people call me Cathy, but most of my family call me Kate or Katie. I only get my full name of Catherine if I am in trouble and if I am really in trouble I get Catherine Anne.


Thanks! I guess I could technically call you Squidge but I'll stick with Cathy or Kate  


Didoushkaya said:


> I completely understand where you come from. You have a lovely collection of names (I love Geneva, Neve and Gigi equally) but when people start calling you Star, I mean, there's no coming back from that is there?
> 
> Seriously, it's good to have some names for you and it means a lot that you wanted to share that info
> 
> I wasn't sure what to call you before and now... Well I just can't decide :S


Oops! Guess I made you more confused  Thank you Dee! I agree, it's hard to go back 



RavensGryf said:


> What a beautiful name Geneva . Thank you for sharing  I will remember it, but I will probably keep calling you Starling or SW


Thanks Julie! Go ahead, keep on calling me either of those! 


FaeryBee said:


> *How nice of you to share your name(s) with us.
> 
> I truly LOVE your name "Geneva".
> I personally would be most inclined to call you that unless you have a preference on how you would like to be addressed.
> I always seem to have a tendency to call people by their full name.
> 
> For example, my friend goes by "Pat", but I always call her Patricia.
> My husband goes by "Ted" but I generally call him Theodore.
> 
> Conversely, I sign my name as Deb (for convenience sake) and most of my friends call me that, but I actually like the name Deborah
> (which should be pronounced with three distinct syllables as DEB-OR-RAH) rather than 'Deb-rah' as most people are inclined to say it.
> 
> I absolutely HATE the name "Debbie" and can not abide being addressed in that manner.
> 
> Bottom line is, if you specify what you wish to be called then I will comply with your preference. *


Hehe well thank you for telling _us_ about your preferences, too! 
I'm so, so sorry, I know you must have had enough of this, but the name Debbie just:








So yeah, I don't like it much either :laughing:
Personally, I don't really like the name Deb-rah, but love it as "Deb-O-Rah", which is how I always say it 

I can just picture the conversations with hubbby: 
You: THEE-DOORRRR!! WHERE ARE THE FIDS??
Ted: Over here, thought I'd give them some salad!
You: Oh, okay, Theodore, thanks. 
Friend: Hey, Ted! 
 I actually tend to call people by their full names unless they specify what they'd like to be called. I have a friend named Dakota and everyone calls him Kota but I've never called him that in my life 
Oh, and go ahead and call me Geneva! 



jrook said:


> Well, a couple of things cleared up for me then..
> Star.. I'm sticking w/Star. I adore the name Geneva. Everyone I've ever known with that name goes by Ginny for some reason (Which I thought was short for Virginia)... so .. Anyway, I've called you Star in my mind for a while, so if ok with you, Star it is.
> 
> Deborah.. I've never known whether you prefer Deb or Deborah.. thought it must be Deb, since that's often how you sign. But.. I'll stick w/Deborah now.
> Just not Debbie.
> 
> I'm boring... real name is Judith. Friends call me Judy... my kids and other family tend to call me Ju or Toots. I think I'll stay w/Judy, though


Well thank you very much, and please do continue to call me Star!  
I think I'll call you Judy, too! But I love your little nickname "Toots"  
This thread is actually very interesting!


----------



## StarlingWings

Pretty boy said:


> Geneva sounds very continental and lovely. I think that name suits you Star!
> Kate isn't it funny I too am a Catherine, but I always have been shortened to Cathy, Kate, Cath which I DO NOT like .
> But I was always called Catherine when I was in trouble as well. from my dear Mum.


Well, thank you, Cathy! 


Kate C said:


> Yeah Cathy it was usually from my mum too. And I too don't like Cath.


I'll be sure to _never, ever_ call either of you Cath. But my sister had a math teacher named Mr. Cath when she was little who made her cry, so I don't think I would call anyone that :laughing:



Jonah said:


> My oh my....what an informative thread...
> 
> Starling Wings has a number of names she will answer to, and is OK with whichever one you decide...have to think about that, maybe try each out although I must say right up front gigi is the shortest and easiest to type...
> 
> FaeryBee has a preference to the full name Deborah over Deb, but it need's to be pronounced in the three syllable form to be correct...got ya covered there Deb o rah...
> 
> prettyboy has suffered silently through enough cath's from me to fill at least one page of a webster's dictionary...I shall ban that shortened version of Cathy from my talk budgies vocabulary forevermore...
> 
> Kate C....my great grandmother's name was Catherine, and she was known to me my whole life as Grandma Katie... I can't think of anything a kind hearted person like you could ever do to get in trouble with me, but if it should somehow happen, I promise not to call you Catherine Anne...
> 
> jrook....I shall call you....Judy...
> 
> My Christian name is Randall but only a few people call me that with any regularity...the wife uses it when I am in trouble followed with my full middle and last name too...
> It is pronounced hard and fast...kind of like a Zorro slash...
> I have had the nicknames Grinch, Skip, Chuck, and "Z"...
> Most people just call me Randy...
> You can call me whatever you like, just don't call me late for dinner...


Well, well, here we have a very informative synopsis of this thread by the esteemed Randy! 
Poor Cathy, Randy! :nono:
What if you roll the R like Rrrrrrrrrandallllllll :laughing:



RavensGryf said:


> Randy that made me giggle some  "Prettyboy has suffered silently through enough Cath's" LOL !


That made me laugh too 


Jonah said:


> Glad to make you laugh a little Julie...now that I think of it, I have probably been called a "joker" more than once or twice...
> 
> Not calling me late for dinner will cover any other sins Kate...
> 
> Sorry gigi...we are not trying to jack your thread...


Oh, don't worry, this is surpassing all my expectations. Quite enjoying all the ruckus, actually. And learning something new about everyone while I'm at it!
I feel like everyone has like a "name confession" or something :laughing:



MascaraRabbit said:


> Wow, Geneva is a really pretty and unusual name! I love it. I don't really have any nicknames. Friends will call me Nads to be annoying but thats about it. Always been called by my name, Nadia. Not really a name that can be shortened or changed... unless you have friends like mine. :laughing2:


Thank you Nadia! I like your name too  
You can't really shorten it, but you can rhyme? 
Nadia
Radio?
Patio?
No, no, that's not working. Okay, how's this?

There once was a fab Nadia
Who was a TB member-ia
She had Ivy the budgie-a
And Milo the blue chap-ia

Nadia the fab-ia
Had a lovely name-ia
And also a problem-ia
Where nothing would rhyme-ia

Nadia, the charming lady-a
Inside her pretty house-ia
Renamed everything-ia
To rhyme with her name, Nadia!



Niamhf said:


> Wow this is informative!  it's funny how names evolve. I once had a cat called Magical Mr Mistoffelees after Andrew Lloyd Webbers Cats musical. Now you can imagine 6 kids running around calling that out every time he went hiding for a bit of peace and quiet! Lol. His name progressively shortened to Mr Mistoffelees then Mistoffelees then Stoffee and then the poor thing broke his leg and from there on in was referred to as Stiffy!
> We also had a cat called Feather on the Tail! And another called Bunce which came from my sisters mispronunciation of the word 'bounce' when my dad was trying to get her to bounce the ball as a toddler
> 
> Living in Australia I have become accustomed to being called; Nimah, Ny-am-hah, Nemo, Niminy, Nia, Nymph, etc. lol


I agree, this has revealed all sorts of useful information! 
Those are the best names ever :laugh: Quite an evolution indeed, Darwin would be proud. 
I think it's hilarious that you are called all of that, this made me laugh out loud. Although I'd like to pretend I knew how to say your name as soon as I saw it, I mentally called you "Knee-um", okay, don't judge :laughing:
But Nemo? Really? 

Goodness, everybody, this is extraordinarily amusing!


----------



## RavensGryf

So Niamh, I read on another thread when you met Kate, she said your name is of Gaelic origin ... I'd love to know how to properly pronounce your name if you don't mind .


----------



## Niamhf

RavensGryf said:


> So Niamh, I read on another thread when you met Kate, she said your name is of Gaelic origin ... I'd love to know how to properly pronounce your name if you don't mind .


Lol yes it's a Gaelic name alright. Its pronounced Neev  
It comes from a mythical legend in Ireland about a story called Tir na nOg (the land of eternal youth). Niamh arrived on her white horse to Ireland having traveled from Tir na nOg and fell in love with Oisin (which is where I got my little budgie's name from) (Oisin is Gaelic for "little deer") and brought him back to the land of eternal youth on her horse. Oisin was the son of a great Irish warrior - Fionn Mac Cumhaill. 900 years passed by and Oisin wanted to visit his father in Ireland one last time so Niamh gave him the white horse and clear instructions not to dismount the horse no matter what he saw or the magic of youth would be lost. When he arrived in Ireland, Oisin was sad to see how weak everyone had become. He noticed a man trying to move a large rock. Oisin leaned over to help and on the last heave he slipped and fell of the horse and turned to dust.


----------



## Kate C

Either I am getting old or I am particularly thick this afternoon Neve, but where did you get Squidge from.

This thread is just too funny.


----------



## despoinaki

I just love your name Geneva!I used to call you Star but since you have such a beautiful name,I'll call you Geneva! Well,my name is a different story-I wrote Despina because it's an english version since noone can write and understand greek in here (of course I wouldn't expect that) My name in greek is Δέσποινα (Thèspena or Despina) and people call me Δεσποινάκι (Despoinaki) and now you see my username!  my name is one of the names that Holy Mary has in my religion.


----------



## RavensGryf

Niamhf said:


> Lol yes it's a Gaelic name alright. Its pronounced Neev
> It comes from a mythical legend in Ireland about a story called Tir na nOg (the land of eternal youth). Niamh arrived on her white horse to Ireland having traveled from Tir na nOg and fell in love with Oisin (which is where I got my little budgie's name from) (Oisin is Gaelic for "little deer") and brought him back to the land of eternal youth on her horse. Oisin was the son of a great Irish warrior - Fionn Mac Cumhaill. 900 years passed by and Oisin wanted to visit his father in Ireland one last time so Niamh gave him the white horse and clear instructions not to dismount the horse no matter what he saw or the magic of youth would be lost. When he arrived in Ireland, Oisin was sad to see how weak everyone had become. He noticed a man trying to move a large rock. Oisin leaned over to help and on the last heave he slipped and fell of the horse and turned to dust.


Thanks Niamh! That's a lovely story behind your name . I would have never in a million years been able to guess the pronunciation. Well now, I know .


----------



## aluz

Given the fact this is the internet, I'm perfectly fine by not knowing a person's real name, I get that some people just don't feel comfortable in sharing it, whether it being for safety/privacy reasons or not. 
Aluz is my internet persona and it comes from letters of my own name.

As some of you know, my real name is Ana. My family and close friends call me Ana. During my student years, teachers and class mates would call me Catarina that's my second name, the equivalent of your Catherine and they did so because the name Ana is very popular and it was done to differentiate from the other girls. In my class there were 5 Anas!  
Other acquaintances that are not so close to me also prefer to call me Catarina. 

I've gotten used to calling you StarlingWings and unless you don't want me to, I will keep on calling you by your username.
Geneva is a beautiful name and I love the fact that you get called Neve sometimes. Neve in my language means snow and it's a really lovely name.


----------



## eduardo

*I like Star, actually. So, I will call you that 
My real name is Dubravka :scare:, so for obvious reasons of easier pronunciation, I tell people to call me Dee .*


----------



## Griff

Good to know, Star!

My real name is Kasandra, but most people tend to pronounce it wrong (they say kuh-sond-rah, when it's actualy pronounced the way it looks), so I usually go by Kassy or Kitty. And occasionally Griff, as many forums I'm a part of I use it as my username.


----------



## StarlingWings

Kate C said:


> Either I am getting old or I am particularly thick this afternoon Neve, but where did you get Squidge from.
> 
> This thread is just too funny.


"Call me anything but late for dinner" :laughing:


----------



## MascaraRabbit

StarlingWings said:


> Well, thank you, Cathy!
> 
> I'll be sure to _never, ever_ call either of you Cath. But my sister had a math teacher named Mr. Cath when she was little who made her cry, so I don't think I would call anyone that :laughing:
> 
> Well, well, here we have a very informative synopsis of this thread by the esteemed Randy!
> Poor Cathy, Randy! :nono:
> What if you roll the R like Rrrrrrrrrandallllllll :laughing:
> 
> That made me laugh too
> 
> Oh, don't worry, this is surpassing all my expectations. Quite enjoying all the ruckus, actually. And learning something new about everyone while I'm at it!
> I feel like everyone has like a "name confession" or something :laughing:
> 
> Thank you Nadia! I like your name too
> You can't really shorten it, but you can rhyme?
> Nadia
> Radio?
> Patio?
> No, no, that's not working. Okay, how's this?
> 
> There once was a fab Nadia
> Who was a TB member-ia
> She had Ivy the budgie-a
> And Milo the blue chap-ia
> 
> Nadia the fab-ia
> Had a lovely name-ia
> And also a problem-ia
> Where nothing would rhyme-ia
> 
> Nadia, the charming lady-a
> Inside her pretty house-ia
> Renamed everything-ia
> To rhyme with her name, Nadia!
> 
> I agree, this has revealed all sorts of useful information!
> Those are the best names ever :laugh: Quite an evolution indeed, Darwin would be proud.
> I think it's hilarious that you are called all of that, this made me laugh out loud. Although I'd like to pretend I knew how to say your name as soon as I saw it, I mentally called you "Knee-um", okay, don't judge :laughing:
> But Nemo? Really?
> 
> Goodness, everybody, this is extraordinarily amusing!



Bahahaha, never have I heard a song using my name so thats a first! Yeah, I'm telling you its pretty hard. Cousins liked to say NAUGHTY-Yah as kids to joke around. But find that most people actually pronounce it this way too. Its always been NAD-Yah for me and my family.  Although, they like calling me Nidoo too.


----------



## Penzance

Geneva is a beautiful name! A hint of mystery, a badge of quality and a whisper of old European "je ne sais quoi"!


----------



## StarlingWings

despoinaki said:


> I just love your name Geneva!I used to call you Star but since you have such a beautiful name,I'll call you Geneva! Well,my name is a different story-I wrote Despina because it's an english version since noone can write and understand greek in here (of course I wouldn't expect that) My name in greek is Δέσποινα (Thèspena or Despina) and people call me Δεσποινάκι (Despoinaki) and now you see my username!  my name is one of the names that Holy Mary has in my religion.


Thank you, Despina! I wish I could speak/read Greek, it's such a cool language! Awesome story behind your name! 



RavensGryf said:


> Thanks Niamh! That's a lovely story behind your name . I would have never in a million years been able to guess the pronunciation. Well now, I know .


I agree, Niamh, what a cool legend behind your name! Gaelic is just so, so cool. I've already decided like two years ago that if I ever have any children at least one will have a Gaelic or Welsh name, I love them 



aluz said:


> Given the fact this is the internet, I'm perfectly fine by not knowing a person's real name, I get that some people just don't feel comfortable in sharing it, whether it being for safety/privacy reasons or not.
> Aluz is my internet persona and it comes from letters of my own name.
> 
> As some of you know, my real name is Ana. My family and close friends call me Ana. During my student years, teachers and class mates would call me Catarina that's my second name, the equivalent of your Catherine and they did so because the name Ana is very popular and it was done to differentiate from the other girls. In my class there were 5 Anas!
> Other acquaintances that are not so close to me also prefer to call me Catarina.
> 
> I've gotten used to calling you StarlingWings and unless you don't want me to, I will keep on calling you by your username.
> Geneva is a beautiful name and I love the fact that you get called Neve sometimes. Neve in my language means snow and it's a really lovely name.


I agree, that is another reason I didn't want to list my name. Now that I know you all, I felt like sharing my name. Feel free to continue with StarlingWings! 
Thank you for the compliment! Portuguese, right?



eduardo said:


> *I like Star, actually. So, I will call you that
> My real name is Dubravka :scare:, so for obvious reasons of easier pronunciation, I tell people to call me Dee .*


Go ahead!  Hahaha, you have a very unique name, though  But Dee is much easier to remember 



Griff said:


> Good to know, Star!
> 
> My real name is Kasandra, but most people tend to pronounce it wrong (they say kuh-sond-rah, when it's actualy pronounced the way it looks), so I usually go by Kassy or Kitty. And occasionally Griff, as many forums I'm a part of I use it as my username.


I love the name Kasandra! Its cool that you're known as Griff on many forums


----------



## aluz

Yes, Portuguese is my mother language!  (if there were a smiley face with the Portuguese flag, I'd proudly display it by the end of my sentence)


----------



## StarlingWings

Penzance said:


> Geneva is a beautiful name! A hint of mystery, a badge of quality and a whisper of old European "je ne sais quoi"!


Thank you!


----------



## chirper

Star, Starling, Geneva, Neve and Gigi all these names are beautiful and it’s hard to choose one :S


----------



## StarlingWings

chirper said:


> Star, Starling, Geneva, Neve and Gigi all these names are beautiful and it's hard to choose one :S


Thank you Chirper, feel free to rotate them if you can't decide


----------



## RavensGryf

StarlingWings said:


> Thank you Chirper, feel free to rotate them if you can't decide


Good idea, I just might do that from time to time !


----------

